# Piliated woodpecker



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2017)

A few pics of my buddy,,,, not the best,,,, from my tablet,,,, huge,,,, tried getting him with my Nikon,,,, battery died,,,,got one of the finches in here,,,, guess I hit the wrong pic,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2017)

I didn`t realize they were that far north. They`re common down here. A most interesting bird.


----------



## Redbow (May 12, 2017)

Had one of those two days ago hanging around and eating something I suppose Ants on the ground.. Beautiful Bird, makes lots of noise when they come by, can't miss that call it makes..


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2017)

Love hearing their call. I have a couple that hang out at my house.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t realize they were that far north. They`re common down here. A most interesting bird.



Apparently they like the Pines,,,, and their call is something you can't miss,,,, when he flies in,,,, you know it,,,, every am,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2017)

I got a few pics this AM with my Nikon,,,, I'll try and post in the AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2017)

Redbow said:


> Had one of those two days ago hanging around and eating something I suppose Ants on the ground.. Beautiful Bird, makes lots of noise when they come by, can't miss that call it makes..



That call is something,,,, and sometimes you can hear the wings,,,, had a group of Cranes fly by this morning,,,, no mistaking their sound,,,, way too far away for my camera,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2017)

Cool birds. I have a pair that hang out around my house, too.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

We have several around here... I always enjoy seeing them


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2017)

A few better pictures with my Nikon,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2017)

Great shots of a male Pileated.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Great shots of a male Pileated.



Hey Nic,,,, is it more uncommon to see a female?,,,,have only seen the male,,,, he seems to like the apple trees up the hill ,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2017)

Around here I see them in about equal amounts. We have a pile of em though. This was at our cabin a few years ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Around here I see them in about equal amounts. We have a pile of em though. This was at our cabin a few years ago.



Wow,,,, that's amazing,,,, they really are pretty,,,, and big,,,, and loud,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2017)

Too bad we know longer have the ivorybill....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Too bad we know longer have the ivorybill....



Agreed,,,, I think you were telling me about the Ivorybill before,,,, we probably have alot of piliated woodpeckers but you can't see them in the forests here,,,, same for owls,,,, hear them, never seen one,,,, national forest around the house here,,,, never seen any bats either,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (May 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Too bad we know longer have the ivorybill....



They may not be extinct


----------



## mguthrie (May 14, 2017)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/04/0428_050428_extinctwoodpecker.html


----------



## mguthrie (May 14, 2017)

I duck hunted Arkansas 10 years ago or so and the dnr let duck hunters know to watch for them


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2017)

Well I hope that your right about the Ivorybill,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/04/0428_050428_extinctwoodpecker.html





Check the date on that. I`m pretty sure it was proven a hoax. Tim Gallagher wrote a book on it, The Grail Bird. Interesting reading though.


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2017)

Awesome birds - they can get large!  Good shots!


----------



## mguthrie (May 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Check the date on that. I`m pretty sure it was proven a hoax. Tim Gallagher wrote a book on it, The Grail Bird. Interesting reading though.



I know the dnr issued a statement 10 years ago in Arkansas. Didn't know it was a hoax.


----------



## rip18 (May 15, 2017)

Cool shots!

There are still some folks out in the woods in several states looking for ivory-billed woodpeckers, but they are generally doing it on their own dime...


----------

